# 80 yard robin hood



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

sucks 2 arrows are wasted. thats my fear when practicing.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

usually you can recover 1.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll be the first to say congrats then...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats I'd be lucky to put and arrows into hay at that distance


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

Thats awesome, congrats!


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweet, congrats!!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

lucky


----------

